# Malibu Kayaks



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

For those of you looking at Malibu kayaks or already own a Malibu. If you go to www.malibukayaks.com they have added a fourm for owners to post questions and pictures about malibu kayaks.

Robert


----------

